

Scrum vs. Kanban vs. Scrumban: Iterations, Work Routines, and Scope Limits - dnlc
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2013/04/scrum-vs-kanban-vs-scrumban-iterations-work-routines-and-scope-limits/

======
dnlc
Anyone has practical experience with any of those?

------
simonasdar
Nice post!

